# Problem with river shuttles.com in salmon



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

I've been using river shuttles out of salmon for many years for all my Idaho trips. No problems in the past, but on a main salmon shuttle last week the vehicle showed up with a bent trailer rim, a shredded tire, and a bag of trash in the front seat.

I contacted rivershuttle about this a few days ago, but haven't gotten a response.

Guess it's time to find a new Idaho shuttle company.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

They trashed my trailer last year on a Middle/Main shuttle. Trailer showed up with a broken leaf spring, the tailgate on the trailer drug down the road and the roller bar was heavily damaged. All together cost me $400 to repair everything. They had obviously driven way too fast out of Boundary Creek. I will never use them again.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

That's unfortunate to hear.
I've also used them exclusively for the last 10-ish years. I hope they resolve it for you.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Unfortunately I also had damage to my car with them this year. Could have only been caused by driving too fast and hitting bumps. Bummer.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

That is a bummer. I have also used them exclusively for the last 10+ years and never an issue. Keep us updated on their response if you get one.


----------



## Conifer boater (Jul 21, 2020)

We shuttled a group of 5 vehicles with them last week and no problems.


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Finally got a response from rivershuttles. They apologized and issued a full refund of my shuttle fee.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Mistakes happen. How they are fixed is what to look for. Now there is another shuttle company not out of Salmon I had issues with and they suck. Didn't fix a thing.


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Agreed. Kudos to rivershuttles for making things right.


----------

